# Trading with that Willow Girl...



## seeknulfind (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi,

I've been reading Willow Girl's thread on her trading experiences. If you've seen it you know it's a long thread and I have zero patience today - 3X more than normal. 

Anyway I see a lot of interest in paper trading and such. I thought I'd see if there was any interest in a free resource: investopedia.com

They have several formats - all free - for paper trading stocks, options and even forex. And here's where it gets interesting...

It's possible to set up private competitions or games where we could practice as a group.

Granted, real trading is not at all like paper trading but at least it might help some of us more squeamish types give it a go.

Anyone game? Let me know if you are interested.

Andy


----------



## seeknulfind (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay, so I went ahead and started a game. Funny thing about Investopedia... the only way they set up to invite folks is via email. Well, I don't want to get into that so I invited myself so I can post the email contents here:

I recently joined a FREE online stock simulator game where I can learn more about investing by actually buying and selling stocks with virtual cash.

I'd like to invite you to join the game named HomeStead Trading as well. To sign up and to join the game right now, click here.

The Investopedia Simulator is a free stock market simulation where you can manage a fantasy portfolio. It's a great way to learn to invest without risking your hard-earned money.

You can join in the action by registering at: http://simulator.investopedia.com/Game/JoinPrivateGame.

Find out more at: http://simulator.investopedia.com and visit our blog at: http://blog.investopedia.com/index.php/category/simulator/ to learn about the simulator's new features and updates.

Investopedia Staff
[email protected]
http://simulator.investopedia.com


----------

